# money



## keg (Jan 11, 2013)

sit with a crazy loud homebum spun out on ice everyday at same spot and people just start bringing you food and giving you money.last night me and the guy were talking and laughing and some guy and his wife said excuse me and gave us 20.they were standing there waiting for us to stop talking.bad thing is half goes for his shit when all i want is food.all day hungry but around 8 more food than we (me) can eat.

also there are so many people with sleeve tattoos and i would think they would be cool,but not one has gave us money,most ignore us.they must think we are scamming.i start and end each day with no money.when i go to sleep if i have change i give to the people that fried there brains on drugs so they can do watever.i have been homeless for 20 plus years but this is the first time i never had food and nobody seems to care.Face tattoos seem to make people think i am a bad person.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 11, 2013)

tattooed people arnt very hard to find these days especially in bigger cites, shit ive seen cops here with both sleeves done. maybe some people arnt giving you money because yer sitting with a crazy loud homebum.


----------



## noitanicullaH (Jan 15, 2013)

People more likely give me something if iam alone.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 15, 2013)

stop sitting in one place and spending your money on drugs,,cmon you should know better


----------



## keg (Jan 15, 2013)

i do not use drugs or drink.its his spot but around 8 people start bringing good leftovers from their dinners and since HE does clear he does not eat.That is the only time i eat.I starve all day then eat till cannot at night.The place i sleep is full of bugs so cannot really save food for morning.Their are so many homeless here now dumpsters and even trash cans are out.I cannot beg alone.but with him we are laughing and having good time so i get the food and he gets the money.


----------



## urchin (Jan 15, 2013)

Dude leave that shithole. Seriously.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jan 15, 2013)

You need to help yourself during the day or continue starving. You can get a plastic container rounded up to store some food for the am. Dumpster one.

You are finding excuses not to help yourself, that's harder than helping yourself.


----------



## urchin (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree. I have a hard time believing dumpsters are that hard up to hit. I'm a vegan and living fat in middle Georgia.


----------



## keg (Jan 16, 2013)

.there are tons of place that feed but i do not eat meat so i am not gonna walk that far to eat white rice.Yeah i am lazy,and pissed while i was growing up here there was dumpsters full of all kine good food.even the trashcans in town were full everyday.Ekstasis thanks for the tip about container,i happened to steal one yesterday.So life will be good.I do get more food than i can eat everynight from people walking by with doggybags.but i found 20 bucks this morning so gonna eat at health food store tonight.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 16, 2013)

your first problem.....Is you are, or were hanging out with a tweaker.


----------



## keg (Jan 17, 2013)

never tried the stuff.was a junkie but now clean.the thing is i found a spot and sat down and some guy said nice shirt so i said you wanna buy some punk shirts from japan so the guy buys 2 and a patch and says he will buy more the next day.same place.so i go eat and go sleep.next day i go to the spot and while waiting for that guy to come back and buy shirts this 6 foot 5 inch tan ass old guy with a patch of fucked up blond/white hair sits next to me and we start having a good time just talking.Then he starts his sreaming for beer money or hookers...But i am not drinking so i am not worried if the cops come,and i gotta wait for my guy to come buy the shirts.Long story short we did good.total for 3 hours was 40 buck plus change plus more food than could eat.so a couple days later i was hungry...then once we made 10 bucks he left and came back spun.he did bring me back some but i am almost 40 and have never touched that stuff,i like downers.Anyways yeah i have been doing the sitting there looking dirty and hungry thing alone for last couple days and i do ok.i got a girl who brought me back to her hotel and the guy who bought the shirts,his DAD came buy and said his son said i was cool and then gave me money.but sitting and laughing with homebums is so fun...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 19, 2013)

i dont know why it has taken me this long to figure it out, but you sound like a nut bag.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 19, 2013)

yeah, even if you are shooting dope keg. just don't hangout with tweakers.


----------



## keg (Jan 23, 2013)

All is good.People that came for pro bowl were kind,and got hotel and used some money people gave me for container.when i wake up there are choke bugs all over the container but not inside.Imust be a dumbass,have been homeless for years and never save shit for morning.I always give it away to other homeless.thanks for info.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 26, 2013)

rosemary terra terra tweatterra????????????


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 26, 2013)

thing sux


----------

